
Where Are All the Bob Ross Paintings? We Found Them - constantinum
https://www.nytimes.com/video/arts/100000005865824/bob-ross-paintings-mystery.html
======
leemailll
The video also is available on youtube
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDs3o1uLEdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDs3o1uLEdU))
and the accompanying article ([https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/arts/bob-
ross-paintings-m...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/arts/bob-ross-
paintings-mystery.html))

